# Hawthorne springer



## mooseknuckle2000 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello folks,

 I'm looking for a Hawthorne springer fork. I'm open to either of these styles:








 I'm also considering just a standard fork with headlight mount and truss rods. Let me know what ya got!

Thanks,

Robby


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Anything out there?


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Feb 19, 2013)

*springer*

Still on the hunt...


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

bump! Leaning toward Snyder built. Let me know if you have anything. Thanks


----------



## MachuPicchu (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you not like either of the forks in my gallery, Robby? Give 'em a look and let me know?


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

*springer*



MachuPicchu said:


> Did you not like either of the forks in my gallery, Robby? Give 'em a look and let me know?



Hey Machu, I think I want to go with a Snyder beehive style with the Hawthorne style fork (triple layer fork with headlight mount)


----------



## MachuPicchu (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool, well thanks for looking! Good luck to you, and if you know anyone else interested send them my way!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2013)

FYI the snyder style is very loud and clunky. I had to swap mine out. I had enough of it. Go with the shockmaster you will be much happier


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 1, 2013)

MachuPicchu said:


> Cool, well thanks for looking! Good luck to you, and if you know anyone else interested send them my way!




If the fork is not split at the fender screw hole, I'm interested. What do you want for it?


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

*snyder springer*

Bump. Still looking for a springer


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a boy's prewar shockmaster springer as the blue one pictured and it has the extension of the front to hold a headlight.
Typically, that configuration is Western Flyer, but if memory serves it came from a Hawthorne.
It has been media blasted and sits in auto grade primer, chrome is respectable.
PM me for pics/price.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 9, 2013)

Media blasted and covered in auto grade self etching primer, chrome is pretty good.
These are prewar with the light attachment.
In my opinion, THE best springer around.
Wasn't looking to sell, but wasn't using it.
240 shipped.
Chris


----------

